# Cat Carriers



## CassiandRJ (Jun 7, 2010)

After much search, I could not find direct answers to my question. I am looking to get brand new cat carriers for my babies and would rather not go the trial and error route, I'd like your personal opinions on cat carriers!

What kind of carrier do you use?

Would you recommend it to others?

What do you like/dislike about it?

and any extra information you'd like to throw out there!

Thank you!

Cassi


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My favorite one, and the one that gets all the compliments from everyone, is this one, from Bed, Bath & Beyond. It's big enough for two cats, and only $19.99.

If you're going to get a traditional one, make sure the top comes off. Much easier for vet visits.


----------



## CassiandRJ (Jun 7, 2010)

Those are AWESOME, Marie, especially for the price. How durable are they? Is there a frame?

Cassi

ETA: Found it on the site, free shipping.  http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=112474&RN=2107&


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

There is a frame, the horseshoe shaped front and rear, and it's very durable. I really, really like it. And it's a nice hangout for the cats when it's not in use.


----------



## Mary Beth (May 16, 2010)

After years of trying to push a very stubborn kitty into those old fashioned one door (front) cat carriers only to find that once at the vet's she just dug in deeper, I got a Soft Sided Pet Carrier $18.99 from Drs. Foster & Smith. It has handles, a shoulder strap, wire mesh sides, top zippered opening, and side zipperd opening. I put it downstairs and Miss Mavis promptly hopped in. I'm leaving it like that with her favorite toy inside and I play with her with her feather wand so she jumps in and out. Of course, with her feline ESP, come the day of the vet appt., she will be not be so cooperative


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, my girls are the same way. They'll hang out in the carriers all the time, but you'd think there was a tail-removing device inside them when you really need them to get inside.


----------



## CassiandRJ (Jun 7, 2010)

Lyric is surprisingly wonderful about getting in his carrier! He hops right in, regardless of having to go on car rides about 5 times in the last month. I always remember to pack treats in my purse, though, to give them every so often on our trips. He cries a bit until I put my hand in his carrier for him to lay on, too.  I love my boy.

He's about 6 months now, hoping he stays this good! 

Delta isn't too bad either, she's only been for 2 car rides in the last month, but she CRIES her head off. She's about 3 months, doesn't take it as well as Lyric, but she's still an angel. She loves sleeping in her carrier. 

Thanks for the suggestion Mary Beth!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I just checked that one out. I think I might have to get a couple. That's really great!


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

I like the hard plastic pet carriers with a metal door. The top & bottom come apart and stack for storage. My guys also use them as hideouts to sleep in. I've tried the softsided ones and they did not hold up either from being shredded or from having to wash them out if somebody sicked up in them. Plus the hard plastic carriers can be seatbelted and bungee corded into the back seat when traveling.


----------



## Oriole (Jan 11, 2010)

I have both a hard, plastic carrier and a soft one for my kitties. The reason is that my youngest will always try to forcefully poke his way out of the carrier with his nose and with the soft ones where the walls give in to pressure he will get bad scratches on his little nose. So I have to put him in the plastic one where he cannot hurt himself. 

My oldest doesn't really care either way and is quite calm when transported, so she gets the soft carrier


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

We have the airline approved soft sided ones. They work fine.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Neither of my carriers open at the top but top opening carriers are much better for cats that are hard to get in/out. My guys will fight abit getting in but aren't too bad and they're always happy to run out, no matter where we are. From my experience, it is much, much easier to get unhappy kitties in and out of carriers that open at the top.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Isn't it funny after the vet is done examining them how happy they are to get back in the carrier?


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

I haven't really had to get mine back in the carrier after a vet exam 'cos I worked at the vet for a few years so they just came into work with me and spent their time there in a hospital cage until it was home time so they were taken from and put back in there for the exam/vaccination. Now, I have a vet that comes to the house for the same price as going into the local vet so that saves alot of travel time. Only need to take them in their carriers for going to Mum's when we go away, or when Meeka goes in for grooming in the summer.


----------



## LJayDow (Jul 13, 2010)

These are the ones I have. they are so spacious, are fine for flight and very good for travel. They have a food bowl, and huge clear front so kitty can see out.

Would highly recommend them.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

This is the one I have. It's a Sherpa Soft-Sided Carrier. It's light, ventilated and durable.


----------



## CassiandRJ (Jun 7, 2010)

Wonderful recommendations, all! Thank you very much. 

I have almost decided on the ones Marie posted, love the Sherpa carriers, longing to get a Sleepypod, but I am still open to more suggestions. 

Cassi


----------

